# {Mundane Potions' Art Block} - updated 5/22/21 Requests open



## EloquentElixir (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome to my art dump, where you may request stuff at times and view the stuff I make.
I'll add stuff later as it comes to me

Edit 5/22/2021
Hey there! Thank you for all the support over the years. I've been having a tough time with life recently, which lead me astray from my art for a long time. But everything is slowly coming back together, and I've picked up 3D art! My requests are open for the time being! I'd really like to work on my coloring and lighting <3

*Currently: Doing Freebies*

For those of you who want to see my OLD art, I humbly present you The Rabbit Hole. I hardly touch dA anymore but sometimes I like go back and compare to see the progress that Ive made over the years.

Newer ----> Older



Spoiler: A mix of wips and completed art




















































































































































































































































































OLD ART I SOMEHOW FORGOT ABOUT/LOST (May be a little out of order, I posted them they way I found them on imgur)
Oldest ----> Older


Spoiler



























































































































































































































































































































































































I'll be updating now and then, whenever I bump the thread is usually when I've added a new piece.
I'll be taking requests now and then as well, the thread title will change when I am

REQUESTS: OPEN
I might not pick everyone
Please tell me what you want (Headshot, bust, etc) and in what style (Regular or chibi)
All requests are free, but tips are always appreciated 

thats about it ty​


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 22, 2015)

I see that dog of wisdom xD


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 22, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I see that dog of wisdom xD



IM SO GLAD SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS THE REFERENCE​


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 22, 2015)

EloquentElixir said:


> IM SO GLAD SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS THE REFERENCE​



Seriously it's one of my favorite videos xD


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 22, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Seriously it's one of my favorite videos xD



*goes to watch it*​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 24, 2015)

Bump
Im also really proud of this commish


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 24, 2015)

Omigosh, she looks so nice~! * U*


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 24, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Omigosh, she looks so nice~! * U*



Thank you thank you //blush
Im improving alot and I like ittt​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 26, 2015)

beep boop​


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2015)

I love that new piece ^

(http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145 << here's a link to my refs if you happen to pick me ^.^)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 26, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I love that new piece ^
> 
> (http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1145 << here's a link to my refs if you happen to pick me ^.^)



Thank you ;;
I was going to draw a sketch of her, but right now im not in the best of moods, my pokemon X file just got corrupted and I just wanna not do anything for a while​


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2015)

EloquentElixir said:


> Thank you ;;
> I was going to draw a sketch of her, but right now im not in the best of moods, my pokemon X file just got corrupted and I just wanna not do anything for a while​



Awwwwwww

I'm sure that some people would help you with Pokemon and stuff 

Maybe draw doodles, see if it calms you down


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 26, 2015)

EloquentElixir said:


> Thank you ;;
> I was going to draw a sketch of her, but right now im not in the best of moods, my pokemon X file just got corrupted and I just wanna not do anything for a while​



Oh crap ;-; I'd freak out if that happened 
Good luck


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 26, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Awwwwwww
> 
> I'm sure that some people would help you with Pokemon and stuff
> 
> Maybe draw doodles, see if it calms you down



Perhaps
I'll probably just start over again I don't know
Im not TOO upset, all I really had in X were my battle readys, a BUNCH of baby pokemon from breeding (I had like 5 boxes with togepis like omg) and that's about it. If my omega were to get corrupted, however.....I would have thrown my DS out the window lol​


----------



## Locket (Nov 26, 2015)

EloquentElixir said:


> Perhaps
> I'll probably just start over again I don't know
> Im not TOO upset, all I really had in X were my battle readys, a BUNCH of baby pokemon from breeding (I had like 5 boxes with togepis like omg) and that's about it. If my omega were to get corrupted, however.....I would have thrown my DS out the window lol​



XD bye DS~

When you feel better, you can try my OC:



Spoiler:  Joy


----------



## jambouree (Nov 28, 2015)

ooo if you wanna do my little witch oc feel free ~


Spoiler: here she is!


----------



## ardrey (Nov 30, 2015)

I find the thread title so witty xD <3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry about the hiatus, I was having a pretty bad art block, but im updating today​


----------



## Beardo (Dec 9, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/98sLe any of these losers would be cool

I'm really diggin' your art style


----------



## EloquentElixir (Dec 9, 2015)

Ohohoho, thank you //
I'll probably draw later, I thought i'd be able to today but....im just tired
I'll give it a go on friday, thursday is busy day for me​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Dec 22, 2015)

Bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 4, 2016)

Bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 7, 2016)

Taking requests for a limited time c:​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe this nub if you feel like it?


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 7, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Maybe this nub if you feel like it?


//rolls up sleeves
I got you this time my man, I got you​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 7, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Maybe this nub if you feel like it?


Wha-bam


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 7, 2016)

huewhheehuehue
(if you want  )


----------



## Hatori (Jan 7, 2016)

Any of them: [x] if they interest you? 

Thank you for considering!


----------



## Aali (Jan 7, 2016)

this nerd maybe?



Spoiler: Bloop







Thanks for considering


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 7, 2016)

//Is flustered by the sudden interest
Uhhhh I think I can do some of them, I'll pick tomorrow, Im done drawing for the night but freebs continue onto tomorrow /w\​


----------



## Venn (Jan 7, 2016)

-Slowly Creeps In-
My character??
Here is my ref:


Spoiler:  















Thanks.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 7, 2016)

EloquentElixir said:


> Wha-bam​



YESSSS ahaha he looks amazing <3 thanks so much!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 9, 2016)

Taking a break from freebies and drawing self portraits :3c​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 18, 2016)

Will be updating a lot soon, few days apart or so, gotta finish commissions and what not​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 19, 2016)

Bump​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 19, 2016)

Danngggg, you've been improving sooo much! 'U'


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you ;w;
I feel so too, I keep looking back at my slightly older stuff and Im just like "Dang matey"​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 20, 2016)

Bump
Ive been updating a lot recently x_x​


----------



## Aali (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see the freebie, your art is amazing!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you thank you 
Ive got two more commissions to work on, after that I'll take freebie requests​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 23, 2016)

Ive been drawing so much lately
I feel like my back is going to break, my butt hurts from sitting too long as well omg
also, bump​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 23, 2016)

Make sure to take a break and stretch!! ( •̀o•́)ง
Don't strain yourself too much c:


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 23, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Make sure to take a break and stretch!! ( •̀o•́)ง
> Don't strain yourself too much c:



Im ganna do that right now, thank you
If you didn't say anything I probably wouldn't have tbh​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 27, 2016)

bump​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 27, 2016)

Screeeeee! I just noticed the second picture in your gallery and I loveeeee ittttt!! ≧ ▽≦


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you thank you ;3;
I just uploaded another picture~​


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 1, 2016)

EloquentElixir said:


> Ive been drawing so much lately
> I feel like my back is going to break, my butt hurts from sitting too long as well omg
> also, bump​



I absolutely love your art! Don't worry I sit until I can't feel my butt on the holidays
//leaves some of my characters here for your consideration.

boop
beep

Thank you!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Feb 1, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> I absolutely love your art! Don't worry I sit until I can't feel my butt on the holidays
> //leaves some of my characters here for your consideration.
> 
> boop
> ...


Hello hello
thank you for the compliment, I appreciate it~
However, at the time of your post I was not taking requests. Please do read the entirety of the first post ;-;​


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2016)

Spoiler









(Not her main outfit) her outfits are under the spoiler in the main post
Main post http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...5;-&#128165;-PAYING-UP-TOO-600-TBT&highlight=


Would you draw camellia please? Your art is so precious


----------



## bug2buga (Feb 1, 2016)

ooo can i get one of this babbu? :


Spoiler: said babbu


----------



## EloquentElixir (Feb 1, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ;;;;
You have been considered //nod
Im thinking about just focusing on headshots this time, I wanna be a little more detailed and a /bit/ more realistic

- - - Post Merge - - -



bug2buga said:


> ooo can i get one of this babbu? :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: said babbu
> ...



Considered //nod
if I end up doing it it will more than likely be a detailed headshot


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2016)

EloquentElixir said:


> Thank you ;;;;
> You have been considered //nod
> Im thinking about just focusing on headshots this time, I wanna be a little more detailed and a /bit/ more realistic
> 
> ...



Oh my thank you so much!!  and I don't mind- do what ever is good for you.  I'm just  honored  you  considered me! Haha.


----------



## Aali (Feb 1, 2016)

My OC?



Spoiler







Thanks for you consideration!


----------



## Venn (Feb 1, 2016)

My character??
Here is my ref:


Spoiler:  















Or this look:


Spoiler


----------



## EloquentElixir (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump
finished one freebie, onto the next P:​


----------



## Venn (Feb 7, 2016)

:O Thanks! I really like it!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Feb 7, 2016)

Im glad you like it ;w;​


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

I really love your art <3 I hope you would consider drawing one of my OCs :3 

Charisma
Mieru


----------



## EloquentElixir (Feb 9, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> I really love your art <3 I hope you would consider drawing one of my OCs :3
> 
> Charisma
> Mieru


Hello, thank you for the compliment ;;
however, im not taking requests at the moment​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey hey it's been more than a month since I last updated but hey look at that
Latest drawing posted at the time of this particular post was a couple art that I forgot when I drew but yes
Updates are nice​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 24, 2016)

I finally have a picture up of Rayen <3333
Im actually quite proud of that one I never drew him to were I was like "Yes. This is it." but yes. this is him im so happy //tear​


----------



## Mints (Mar 24, 2016)

WOAH YOUR DRAWING SKILLS ARE HELLA RAD. Okay that's all I wanted to say lol.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 24, 2016)

Mints said:


> WOAH YOUR DRAWING SKILLS ARE HELLA RAD. Okay that's all I wanted to say lol.




Aw omg thank you //blushu
Thats so nice to hear thank you v much ;;​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 25, 2016)

It's time for a spiderman AU >;3c
Also! That's Yura, the sweet angel that no one can say no to~

This is also the first time ive drawn him good enough to were I can capture his beauty <3
His hair is actually white, but for reasons lets just give him a slightly tinted hair color P:​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 26, 2016)

In need of some help, more info on the first page ;-;
bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 27, 2016)

*Found a hairstyle for Rayen!*

Boop
Kinda surprised no one's requested anything yet o.o​


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

Please consider one of these ^~^

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1

Thanks!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 27, 2016)

Sure! They all look interesting o:​


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 27, 2016)

EloquentElixir said:


> Sure! They all look interesting o:​



Ah, thanks!


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

consider any of mine? O:

http://sta.sh/214fvor52g77
http://sta.sh/22d733v0gr2x
http://sta.sh/2itanw76u1h
http://sta.sh/2f3n3brdjpk
http://sta.sh/21c4c2d5ji8g


----------



## EloquentElixir (Mar 27, 2016)

Awww....they're all so cute ;o;
I'll draw one of them!​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 11, 2016)

And Im back after a ....VERY. Long break. I haven't been drawing much in the time I was gone either but I will put up a WIP!​


----------



## zeoli (Aug 11, 2016)

twerks it into shape


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 12, 2016)

Gosh your art is so cute
maybe you could draw my dragon boy :0
https://toyhou.se/496968.erren
hes hella sassy


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Gosh your art is so cute
> maybe you could draw my dragon boy :0
> https://toyhou.se/496968.erren
> hes hella sassy


i think they said they were only doing fan art??


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2016)

Utarara said:


> i think they said they were only doing fan art??



Nah, that's just what im currently drawing, i'm taking requests​


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

I really love your art style, it's super nice! Can i put my mayor for consideration? thank you!!




Spoiler: mayor //













I don't have many good photos of him


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I really love your art style, it's super nice! Can i put my mayor for consideration? thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you
I suppose I'll give it a go, never quite drawn anythin like that before lol, it'll be fun​


----------



## spookycipher (Aug 12, 2016)

aa lov ur art!! do u have any commissions open (if u do are they tbt bc i do not have a job?? :0)???


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

if you are doing requests can i put my bby for consideration?

http://toyhou.se/394415.-anna

i know i posted on the last page, but those links don't work anymore.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2016)

spookycipher said:


> aa lov ur art!! do u have any commissions open (if u do are they tbt bc i do not have a job?? :0)???



Thank u so much ;;
Rn I do not, but im thinking about opening my shop again once I get back into the groove of things ^^
And yes, I do take tbt​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 13, 2016)

bump
opened up the requests again​


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

oh could you please do her? https://toyhou.se/472052.yume

- - - Post Merge - - -

thx for the chance <3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 13, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> oh could you please do her? https://toyhou.se/472052.yume
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thx for the chance <3


Hm....she is very frilly.....I will definitely consider​


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 13, 2016)

Ayyyyy Elo's back!
Consider [Ester] ?


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 13, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ayyyyy Elo's back!
> Consider [Ester] ?



Yessir, it's good to be back <3
What an interesting character! I'll consider it, im a bit art blocked rn tho so no promises, srry ;;​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 9, 2017)

After an entire year im back in the game!
However, I lost my tablet pen, so until I get another one requests are closed!​


----------



## zeoli (Jun 9, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> After an entire year im back in the game!
> However, I lost my tablet pen, so until I get another one requests are closed!​



Welcome back!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 9, 2017)

Oliy said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you Oily, it's good to finally actually be back​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 12, 2017)

boop​


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh wow, you're really talented! ^__^ Keep it up.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 12, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Oh wow, you're really talented! ^__^ Keep it up.



Thank you very much! ;;​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 20, 2017)

Bump!​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 6, 2017)

I need people to try out a new style!​


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2017)

OOO, anyone from [here]? ^^


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 6, 2017)

cherriielle said:


> OOO, anyone from [here]? ^^



Sure, I'll get started! It'll be a headshot okay? ^^​


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

Maybe one of these? [x]
Ty for considering! <3


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Sure, I'll get started! It'll be a headshot okay? ^^​



Headshot is perfectly fine! Looking forward to it!


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 6, 2017)

double post, oops


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 6, 2017)

Perhaps this guy?
http://toyhou.se/1204842.twili


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2017)

i saw you had a character with wings in your examples.. may i post an oc of mine who has wings? ;w;


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 7, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Maybe one of these? [x]
> Ty for considering! <3



sorry for the late reply, but i'll draw Kiri!​
- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> i saw you had a character with wings in your examples.. may i post an oc of mine who has wings? ;w;



of course you can, i love wings and i need more practice!​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> of course you can, i love wings and i need more practice!​



yee!! owo
how about my boy kafras?


Spoiler: Kafras











two things!
-you can give him only one set of wings if two is too crazy xD up to you. also they're dull grey, not black, but the dollmaker i had to use didn't have grey -w-
-the chain thing hanging of his clothes came with the outfit but please leave that off if you can

(also yes lol he's not wearing shoes)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 7, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> yee!! owo
> how about my boy kafras?
> 
> 
> ...



I love his design.....I want to do a fullbody of him, though it may take some time b/c I have work and stuff now, but i'll def. give it a go​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> I love his design.....I want to do a fullbody of him, though it may take some time b/c I have work and stuff now, but i'll def. give it a go​



omg!!
you can take as much time as you want tbh i wouldn't care if it took a month or more
knowing someone likes him besides me makes me so happy ;w; this'll be the first art i get of him, ahhh so excited


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 7, 2017)

Any of these are ok actually ^-^

http://toyhou.se/Issi


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2017)

bloop​


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 12, 2017)

You can take a crack at drawing my mayor if you'd like! She has waist long hair and is super feminine! (x)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 12, 2017)

More feminine characters? So males that are feminine or females that are feminine?

Perhaps this girl:
http://toyhou.se/1209534.kitty


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 12, 2017)

Just gonna throw my bab into here~ X


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> You can take a crack at drawing my mayor if you'd like! She has waist long hair and is super feminine! (x)



Oh for sure, I'll give it a go!​
===========================


Issi said:


> More feminine characters? So males that are feminine or females that are feminine?
> 
> Perhaps this girl:
> http://toyhou.se/1209534.kitty



Females! I'll give it a go!​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 12, 2017)

Okay, and thank you!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 12, 2017)

Maybe one of my ocs?


----------



## himeki (Aug 12, 2017)

do u mean as femenine in body type or just like....their whole thing?? because i have a couple of male characters that lean towards the femenine side


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 12, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> You can take a crack at drawing my mayor if you'd like! She has waist long hair and is super feminine! (x)



Here you are! I had a fun time drawing her, especially the flowers!




- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> do u mean as femenine in body type or just like....their whole thing?? because i have a couple of male characters that lean towards the femenine side


I mean females specifically ^^​


----------



## himeki (Aug 12, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Here you are! I had a fun time drawing her, especially the flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok, i wasnt really sure haha c:
Feel fre to try my mascot if you want!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Aug 22, 2017)

bump​


----------



## babykas (Aug 22, 2017)

I love your drawings!! You could draw my mayor if you'd like? x


----------



## EloquentElixir (Sep 26, 2017)

Annnd after another hiatus I'm back!​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 26, 2017)

welcome back :3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Sep 26, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> welcome back :3



thank you thank you <3
I need to be more consistent, im tired of taking this long breaks Orz​


----------



## dedenne (Sep 27, 2017)

Your art is so cute, here's my mayor ^^
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAADV44XY2FQSA


----------



## EloquentElixir (Sep 27, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Your art is so cute, here's my mayor ^^
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAADV44XY2FQSA



Thank you~
Would you like to trade or you just want an artsu?​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 27, 2017)

i was wondering-- before you went on your hiatus you sent me a w.i.p of an oc of mine you'd been drawing. did you ever end up finishing it at some point?
(NOT trying to make you, i'm just curious whether my bab's still to your interest!)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Sep 27, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i was wondering-- before you went on your hiatus you sent me a w.i.p of an oc of mine you'd been drawing. did you ever end up finishing it at some point?
> (NOT trying to make you, i'm just curious whether my bab's still to your interest!)



AHHHHH I HONESTLY FORGOT ABOUT THAT HOLY CRAP
I STILL WANT TO FINISH! ALL I LITERALLY HAVE TO DO IS ADD CLOTHES AND COLOR IT!!!!​


----------



## Aazia (Sep 27, 2017)

Would you consider drawing my mayor?  It's okay if you don't want to I know some mayors/ocs can be difficult to draw based on their appearance


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 27, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> AHHHHH I HONESTLY FORGOT ABOUT THAT HOLY CRAP
> I STILL WANT TO FINISH! ALL I LITERALLY HAVE TO DO IS ADD CLOTHES AND COLOR IT!!!!​



oh gosh xD i'm sorry, lol
i look forward to seeing him though!! take your time ♡


----------



## dedenne (Sep 27, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Thank you~
> Would you like to trade or you just want an artsu?​



Heh, I would love both but your art is 10000000 times better then mine, so just artsu please. Ty!!!!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 2, 2017)

bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 4, 2017)

Bump!​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 4, 2017)

bump for the lovely artist~ ♡


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 5, 2017)

bloop​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 15, 2017)

boop!​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey, I'm guessing you might be done soon, so should I send tbt ahead of time now? :3 I find it easier since I get confused otherwise xD


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Hey, I'm guessing you might be done soon, so should I send tbt ahead of time now? :3 I find it easier since I get confused otherwise xD



honestly i haven't even started on your drawing, the latest update i literally just did today, i'm sorry! during the week i can't draw anything and that was a warm up Orz
I'll have it done by tomorrow for sure though​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> honestly i haven't even started on your drawing, the latest update i literally just did today, i'm sorry! during the week i can't draw anything and that was a warm up Orz
> I'll have it done by tomorrow for sure though​



Oops sorry to rush you! Take your time ^-^


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 19, 2017)

bump​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 19, 2017)

I was just trying to remember who you were going to draw for me? Or was it pick any character? :O

Also, I wanted to ask you if you'd be interested in making it an art trade since I'm low on TBT now. If you want examples let me know, they're mostly girls but I can draw guys too.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 19, 2017)

Issi said:


> I was just trying to remember who you were going to draw for me? Or was it pick any character? :O
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask you if you'd be interested in making it an art trade since I'm low on TBT now. If you want examples let me know, they're mostly girls but I can draw guys too.



Nah, i haven't forgotten, Im going to draw the redhead
Im just really behind on commissions right now because work drains me (I work 11-7) and when I have time I just don't feel like drawing tbh
I know I need to do commissions, but I'd rather do them when im motivated and not half-ass it

but yeah, we can art trade instead, sorry im so slow lately​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 19, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> Nah, i haven't forgotten, Im going to draw the redhead
> Im just really behind on commissions right now because work drains me (I work 11-7) and when I have time I just don't feel like drawing tbh
> I know I need to do commissions, but I'd rather do them when im motivated and not half-ass it
> 
> but yeah, we can art trade instead, sorry im so slow lately​


I understand, no worries. Art usually turns out better that way!

And okay, which character should I draw? I'll do a bust.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 19, 2017)

Issi said:


> I understand, no worries. Art usually turns out better that way!
> 
> And okay, which character should I draw? I'll do a bust.



You can pick any character you'd like! I'd like more art of Yura though, if you want a preference​


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 19, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> You can pick any character you'd like! I'd like more art of Yura though, if you want a preference​



Alright, cool, thanks!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 22, 2017)

bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 24, 2017)

bap​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 26, 2017)

Bumparoo​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 26, 2017)

bump for the lovely artisttt


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 30, 2017)

?\_(ツ)_/?​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 31, 2017)

was just wondering how the coloring on my oc was going? :3
no rush at all, i'm just curious


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> was just wondering how the coloring on my oc was going? :3
> no rush at all, i'm just curious



I haven't been able to work on it lately, but since I go in at one all this week i'll colour it​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 5, 2017)

bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 5, 2017)

_3」∠)_​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 10, 2017)

bap​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 12, 2017)

bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 14, 2017)

Bump​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 18, 2017)

blap​


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

Lol if you have art block I'm just going to place another request xD

http://i.imgur.com/Npb5EYn.jpg

Ty :3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 18, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Lol if you have art block I'm just going to place another request xD
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Npb5EYn.jpg
> 
> Ty :3



oh no i don’t have art block, i just changed the name lol
but considered​


----------



## dedenne (Nov 18, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> oh no i don’t have art block, i just changed the name lol
> but considered​



Oh ok lol.

Nice name xD (it's actually quite funny)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 23, 2017)

bump​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

what program and/or brushes do you use, if I may ask? 
love your work and your mayor is a real treat for the eyes lmao


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 23, 2017)

im about to search for more tools, but I use sai, and i typically use the default sketch tool or a pencil tool which i can post for you if you're interested. 

Thank you, im about to seriously work on some stuff, so my next pieces will be better i hope
AND TY LMAO, which mayor though, Gaius or Tea?​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

EloquentElixir said:


> im about to search for more tools, but I use sai, and i typically use the default sketch tool or a pencil tool which i can post for you if you're interested.
> 
> Thank you, im about to seriously work on some stuff, so my next pieces will be better i hope
> AND TY LMAO, which mayor though, Gaius or Tea?​



i use Krita so I just liketo see what other people use. esp brushes 
i meant tea, but Gaius too obvs  <3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 25, 2017)

Added something with a realish background lmao​


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2017)

Mhm... I'm not sure if you'll be interested in drawing this one, but I thought I might as well give it a shot since requests were open. I have the another picture that can help see the wings in the back from this one. Apologies if I don't have many screenshots of the character. Unfortunately the character is my old anime mmorpg character from Divina Online. It shut down so long ago. Thanks for considering.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 25, 2017)

Ryumia said:


> Mhm... I'm not sure if you'll be interested in drawing this one, but I thought I might as well give it a shot since requests were open. I have the another picture that can help see the wings in the back from this one. Apologies if I don't have many screenshots of the character. Unfortunately the character is my old anime mmorpg character from Divina Online. It shut down so long ago. Thanks for considering.



Oh that's fine, I'll give her a go​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

maybe you'd be interested in my sleepy, but hardworking *pocket camp gal*? ;v;
or any of these babes right hereeeeee

i wanted to at least say that the little pic of the chibi jumping out of the window that you recently added is so fun! lol


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 25, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> maybe you'd be interested in my sleepy, but hardworking *pocket camp gal*? ;v;
> or any of these babes right hereeeeee
> 
> i wanted to at least say that the little pic of the chibi jumping out of the window that you recently added is so fun! lol



Ill try drawing your pocket camp girlie c:
and thank you! i had fun drawing it!​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 25, 2017)

oops, double post


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 26, 2017)

hi! are you interested in doing my guy? (X)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 26, 2017)

we’ll have to see >>​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jul 7, 2020)

After 3 long years, Im back! Looking to sketch anything, so feel free to request!​


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

welcome back! your art is super cute - i’d love for you to consider my island rep in whatever style you prefer!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jul 7, 2020)

xara said:


> welcome back! your art is super cute - i’d love for you to consider my island rep in whatever style you prefer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you and sure! Your dress is bonus points xD​


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 7, 2020)

If you want to try drawing my AC character in bust, here she is!


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 7, 2020)

Could you try my island rep?


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jul 7, 2020)

xara said:


> welcome back! your art is super cute - i’d love for you to consider my island rep in whatever style you prefer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are! I say Im more patient with my art yet here I am, rushing lol...only thing I didnt get to was the flames/elmo because I was really excited to show you, I'm very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 7, 2020)

Would ot be possivle to do my island rep? Thanks for considering



https://imgur.com/a/nGDRv1A


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 7, 2020)

looking through your examples i was like wait.. that one with the black wings looks... familiar........ and then i remembered i requested from you a million years ago haha! long time no see!

would love it if you felt like drawing another of my characters after so long!
any one or more of these of interest to you?
fullbody would be awesome for the third if you want to draw them, but their animal features might be a hassle lol so anything would be great ^^ for the other two just draw what you feel like, if anything!


Spoiler













Spoiler
















Spoiler






(that's a mask btw)


thank you for considering!


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

EloquentElixir said:


> Here you are! I say Im more patient with my art yet here I am, rushing lol...only thing I didnt get to was the flames/elmo because I was really excited to show you, I'm very happy with how it turned out!



omg this looks amazing!!!!! thank you so much omg


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jul 8, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> looking through your examples i was like wait.. that one with the black wings looks... familiar........ and then i remembered i requested from you a million years ago haha! long time no see!
> 
> would love it if you felt like drawing another of my characters after so long!
> any one or more of these of interest to you?
> ...



Yes, hello! It's nice to see you still active !
My boyfriend and I agreed that number 3 looks very cool and that I should give it a go! I'd love to draw him (her?), I hope I do them justice 
It might take a few days, though!​


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 8, 2020)

EloquentElixir said:


> Yes, hello! It's nice to see you still active !
> My boyfriend and I agreed that number 3 looks very cool and that I should give it a go! I'd love to draw him (her?), I hope I do them justice
> It might take a few days, though!​


it's good to see you still around too :3 and yay!! i can't wait to see! take your time~
and it's just 'them' lol, they're agender ^^


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi! Could I request a headshot of my avatar? Your art is wonderful <3


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## EloquentElixir (May 22, 2021)

Hello everyone!
Im so sorry to anyone that I promised art to, life really threw me a curveball but Im back on my feet and drawing again!​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 3, 2021)

Bump! Requests are now open!​


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2021)

hello! i believe i requested my island rep a while back but since i’ve changed her appearance, hopefully it’s okay if i request her again . either headshot or bust would be amazing but i definitely wouldn’t be opposed to it being chibi if possible. i’d be happy with anything, though!


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd love if you considered either of my OCs! Any style is fine  Your art is so good!!





						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd love to request my oc. Tysm for considering! <3



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 4, 2021)

Snowifer said:


> I'd love to request my oc. Tysm for considering! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there! I noticed you posted before so I'd love to give her a go!​


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 11, 2021)

Snowifer said:


> I'd love to request my oc. Tysm for considering! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, thank you for waiting! Here's your freebie!


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 11, 2021)

EloquentElixir said:


> Hey there, thank you for waiting! Here's your freebie!


Wow, that's amazing! I love it <3
Tysm!


----------



## EloquentElixir (Jun 11, 2021)

Snowifer said:


> Wow, that's amazing! I love it <3
> Tysm!


You're welcome! You replied a bit too soon lol, I forgot some parts and updated a few other, heres the second piece for you!


Spoiler


----------

